# Has anybody had red, watery eyes?



## eileenS (Oct 10, 2011)

It's been about 4 weeks without my medication (Levothyroxine 100mg) and I wake up with my eyes really red and watery. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't say that my eyes are red and watery - I've had chronic Dry Eye Syndrome for probably 20 years...but...I've noticed a definite change in the way my eyes FEEL. I say "feel" as opposed to how my vision is changing.

I always wash my face at night and it's recently gotten to where warm water seems to sting my eyes. It's always been the most comforting thing on earth to rinse my eyes with water - now it almost hurts.

My vision is giving me fits! I have an appointment with a specialist early in November but who knows what my vision will be like on any particular day _or hour? _My current prescription has changed so dramatically this summer. I have no-line progressive lenses and I've been manipulating my glasses sometimes to watch TV through the up-close part - sometimes everything is normal - but it's crazy the way it all fluctuates. I hope this doctor has a lot of patience!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eileenS said:


> It's been about 4 weeks without my medication (Levothyroxine 100mg) and I wake up with my eyes really red and watery. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


Welcome eileenS! Why have you not been on your medication for 4 weeks? What is going on with you and your medical history?

Stopping your meds may have triggered thryoid eye disease (TED.)

Welcome to the board and fill us in w/more details if you will?


----------

